# squirrel hunters ?



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i've seen pictures in books about a sub-species of grey squirrels that have tufted ears. i was driving down the road yesterday and one ran across the road, and i swear it looked like it had ear tufts. didn't get a real good look at it, had a car turning in front of me, but it sure looked like it. i've hunted them for 50 years, and i've never heard of one around here. anyone ever seen or shot one? and where?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nowhere around these parts !! Love to have one of those mounted. Have seen some flying squirrels, but never one of those.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

_Nope, I've never come across one with tufts. We do have a grey running around the neighborhood with white tipped ears and I had to look twice to make sure it wasn't tufts. _


----------

